# Help Identify a slot car



## midnight5 (Dec 23, 2008)

I was cleaning out some boxes in our attic and ran across these 2 slot cars. The white and silver Camaro is by AFX, but what is the white and red car by.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

The white and red car looks to be an Aurora Firebird.
>Tom<


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Tjet and AFX


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

looks likes both cars are window post challenged


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

they also have the guide pin delete option


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

The Firebird is a late Aurora Tjet, part of the Tuff Ones series. Actually a cool car, I've seen very few in that paint scheme. 

--rick


----------



## midnight5 (Dec 23, 2008)

My dad made these cars for me when I was little with out guide pins and motors so that I could roll them around on the floor. Thinking about finding the necessary parts to rebuild them to run on the track.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Parts for these cars can be found at JAG hobbies. The A/FX chassis has had its front shoe hangers and guide pin holder removed, to make a running car the entire base chassis would have to be replaced. A/FX replacement chassis are scarce, but you could use a Magnatraction chassis.


----------

